# Is New Worth It?



## Forevermore1337 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a DVD/CD-RW burner combo in the computer i am using right now.  For my new build, i was thinking i should just take this old drive and stick it in the new build.  Is this a bad idea?  It is still an IDE, but it works for everything i need it to, and i don't see the need to spend the money where it's really not needed.  Is a SATA drive going to work better for me?  (Because, when you look at it, $24 really doesn't hurt that much).
Thanks.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

For this build when replacing the last I simply moved out of the ide dvd burner still in use on the last case for a sata model burner seen in this one. But I still kept the ide cd writer due to the faster read time for any game that requires the game's disk(cd) be in the drive. Eventually I will replace that with a sata type and eliminate alll need for ide all together.

Sata cables are thin compared to the wide flat ribbon type while you can't really expect to see any great boost changing drive types. While the sata bus is faster the drives are still restrained by the ide standards seeing that hardware limitation imposed. 

Better air flow, easier to work with, less space taken up by cables are three things to look at right off. You eventually may want to order some orange colored sata data cables rather then depend solely on the red ones included with any new board. I can't recall the manufacturer for the ones ordered here but they are definitely higher quality.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

Forevermore1337 said:


> I have a DVD/CD-RW burner combo in the computer i am using right now. For my new build, i was thinking i should just take this old drive and stick it in the new build. Is this a bad idea? It is still an IDE, but it works for everything i need it to, and i don't see the need to spend the money where it's really not needed. Is a SATA drive going to work better for me? (Because, when you look at it, $24 really doesn't hurt that much).
> Thanks.


 
Will work just fine, All new boards have atleast 1 IDE port.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Nov 26, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> Will work just fine, All new boards have atleast 1 IDE port.



See how short and clearly understandable it can be done...


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> See how short and clearly understandable it can be done...


 
Why you don't like it when someone points out any alternatives? Any working drive can simply be moved from one case to another. However when most plan to keep an old case as a spare or to pass it along then you realize new drives will be needed to see that done.

For a new gaming build why stick with the old ide format when able to see better air flow with the use of a sata drive using much thinner cables. You have to be able to look at more then one thing.

Forevermore1337 that's entirely upto you there to decide if you want to set that aside as a spare or simply run it in the next build. All anyone here can do is simply point the options you have available.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

He stated he already knew what a Sata drive is, so I would say he knows what a Sata cable looks like. There is no performance advantage either. And IDE cables are easily tucked away for air flow.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

Not always! It depends on how the type of case and how it is arranged internally. Sata data cables are also easier to tie together and secure out of the way. 

Then you have the alternative to the typical grey flat ribbon to more durable dual nylon covered round ide cables like the Antec Cobra series you can take and use from one build to the next. http://www.cluboc.net/reviews/cables/antec_cobra/index.htm

You can't simply tuck those away while they will last far longer then any flat ribbon type as a general rule.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

Who the hell is talking about cobra cables other than you.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

If no one ever talks about them no one else will even know those are out there to begin with besides simply being an alternative to flat ribbon cables.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

PC eye said:


> If no one ever talks about them no one else will even know those are out there to begin with besides simply being an alternative to flat ribbon cables.


 
Well I'll be. And God said, Let there be light and there was light. And God saw the light, and it was good.


----------



## scooter (Nov 26, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> Well I'll be. And God said, Let there be light and there was light. And God saw the light, and it was good.



...and on the seventh day....


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want to start a thread on that subject take it to the offtopic section thank you! Otherwise stay on the original topic not brain dead remarks!


----------



## scooter (Nov 26, 2008)

PC eye said:


> If you want to start a thread on that subject take it to the offtopic section thank you! Otherwise stay on the original topic not brain dead remarks!



Was that at me??


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

God finished his work which he had made, and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made.


----------



## scooter (Nov 26, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> God finished his work which he had made, and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made.



Did he have beer?

Also, I assume since hes god he can get those delightful cans of spray cheese for crackers..? Mmmm..

Can't get it in canada...


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

scooter said:


> Was that at me??


 
Simply take a look at the ranting someone else is making for that answer. No it wasn't specifically directed at you alone. For you just a reminder, for someone else a good swift kick in .... is needed there for obvious reasons!


----------



## scooter (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Forevermore1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok. Well thank you all for your suggestions.  I guess i'll just have to decide, seeing as how there's really no performance difference.  Thanks again.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

Barbeque Ribs, Budweiser and three copies of Eve.


----------



## scooter (Nov 26, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> Barbeque Ribs, Budweiser and three copies of Eve.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 26, 2008)

Forevermore1337 said:


> Ok. Well thank you all for your suggestions. I guess i'll just have to decide, seeing as how there's really no performance difference. Thanks again.


 
Performance difference between IDE and Sata with DVD drives are none. But dont forget about airflow like someone else really really really wants you to know about with a Sata drive/cable.


----------



## Forevermore1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, that's what makes this forum great.  I get prompt answers, no one is condescending, and i get a bit of drama on the side.  You just can't ask for a better forum.


----------



## scooter (Nov 26, 2008)

Forevermore1337 said:


> Hey, that's what makes this forum great.  I get prompt answers, no one is condescending, *and i get a bit of drama on the side.*  You just can't ask for a better forum.



your welcome!


----------



## PC eye (Nov 26, 2008)

Forevermore1337 said:


> Hey, that's what makes this forum great. I get prompt answers, no one is condescending, and i get a bit of drama on the side. You just can't ask for a better forum.


 
You didn't know...  that CF is the best around! shame on you!


----------



## Forevermore1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, i new it was the best.  I just didn't know how good it got :-D


----------



## PC eye (Nov 27, 2008)

Now you're getting the idea! 

Most here are trying to helpful as a general rule while there are still a few clowns to be found however. Those are simply the ones you add to the ignore list in the user CP option. 

("did you hear a noise?" "naa.. just some background static.")


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 27, 2008)

I really believe PC eye/PC Tech250 you have the mentality of a 6 year old. (You just wont let it rest will you.)

 Its like you just dont get it. It goes just right over your head. You get facts wrong time after time. You will defend them, like you just refuse to believe facts even to the point making yourself look crazy. 

Its like you want to argue about your own stupidity.


----------



## shempf (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm unsure how a round vs flat cable could effect longevity. I've used, or still might be using, IDE cable(s) that were from the mid 90's. OFC is OFC


----------



## PC eye (Nov 27, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> I really believe PC eye/PC Tech250 you have the mentality of a 6 year old. (You just wont let it rest will you.)
> 
> Its like you just dont get it. It goes just right over your head. You get facts wrong time after time. You will defend them, like you just refuse to believe facts even to the point making yourself look crazy.
> 
> Its like you want to argue about your own stupidity.


 
You're the one "out to lunch" still trying to add someone else's user name you came across who knows where at the end of mine. It doesn't work. sorrrrryyyy!!! 

He comes in on a thread out of nowhere with a bunch of links for threads on other sites trying to point at the user name for the "second" account with Imageshack with someone else's forum user name.


----------

